# I may be getting a new puppy!



## Aru (6 December 2017)

After quite a lot of research and a visit down to the breeder last month....I was on a puppy list for next year.

I got a message from the breeder yesterday to let me know someone had a family emergency and weren't able to take on one of the pups from her current litter and asked if I was interested.100 percent a yes from me!!! They have wonderful lines, I've met mum,shes an absolute sweetheart  and followed dad in his show career via facebook.....beyond excited at the moment!

My possible pup-Currently called Mirakel, longterm name yet to be decided.







Older pic of her mother- the beautiful Nuppu. Incidentally is one of the main pics online when you google the breed!







All going well she will be here with me this time next week


----------



## PucciNPoni (7 December 2017)

Argh, what breed? I want to see but your photobucket says no!


----------



## Aru (7 December 2017)

Hmm thats annoying.anyone know how yo share pics without using photobucket? Shes a finnish lapphund pucciNPony


----------



## PucciNPoni (7 December 2017)

Maybe use a different type of  file sharing like dropbox?


----------



## Clodagh (7 December 2017)

I use facebook, but we need pics, I love FLH's dogs and would love to see a puppy version.


----------



## Aru (7 December 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/92g296olx18nxiz/2017-12-06 12.04.38.png?dl=0 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/62lo1105rw9jhl7/2017-12-07 09.12.15.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pnfwvgu9fitntfz/2017-12-07 09.12.50.png?dl=0

has this worked?


----------



## Aru (7 December 2017)

https://goo.gl/images/ekxkVP this is link to pic of mother-Nuppu


The colours are dramatically different on the pups and change as the age


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2017)

very cute, congratulations!


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 December 2017)

One of the few breeds where the adults are truly lovelier than the pups. Gorgeous!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 December 2017)

Embedded it for you. Hope you don't mind. 







I think she's right, the adults are (unbelievably!) cuter than the pups! I love spitz types, there's a minimum pack of these locally, I am desperate to meet them.


----------



## Aru (7 December 2017)

Thanks cinnamon! How did you embedd it? And yes its unusual isnt it for the adults to be the more attractive. The black and tan pups are just balls of fluff! Some of the domino etc colours are prettier at this age because the markings are much more extreme..but the adults just have such striking colours! I am very much in love with the breed. Ive been to a few shows and met several from dufferent lines...and they have all been consistenly very sweet friendly dogs. 
Im in countdown for wed already!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 December 2017)

If you have Facebook, put the pictures on there. Click the picture open, then click 'copy image'. Then paste it between 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 without spaces. If you quote my post, before posting yourself, you'll see the img codes at either side of the long photo code.


----------



## Nici (10 December 2017)

Finnish Lapphunds are beautiful! I saw about 5 of them together in Hankley Common, what a sight!


----------

